# filling the gap between the trailer and the coupler



## crankbait09 (Feb 20, 2014)

I have a round piped trailer that I am placing a 3" wide channel coupler on. After the coupler is centered on the pipe, I have about 1/4" gap on each side of the pipe between the coupler and the pipe.

What can I use to close that gap up? I couldnt imagine using wood due to the weather.

What are some things you guys have used to fill that void?


----------



## JMichael (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you plan to bolt it on or weld it on?


----------



## crankbait09 (Feb 20, 2014)

sorry, left out the MINOR detail. I will be bolting the coupler on to the frame


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2014)

Get a 2.5" coupler.


----------



## crankbait09 (Feb 20, 2014)

that will not work, my pipe frame is 2.75" in diameter.

ok, maybe an 1/8" gap on each side....not 1/4"


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 20, 2014)

I would think a couple of washers on each side would work.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Feb 20, 2014)

A couple stainless steel washers, then forget about it.


----------



## crankbait09 (Feb 20, 2014)

sounds easy enough, thank you


----------

